# Cybergenics Total Bodybuilding System



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2007)

this one is even better!!! 






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2007)

one more for your laughing pleasure!






YouTube Video


----------



## kinkery (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## RexStunnahH (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn,I remember That product back in Highschoool!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2007)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video



  "1 step approach" but wait...you get a kit full of 7 different isolates"...


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, nice marketing. It would be funny to see companies marketing products like that now-a-days.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 29, 2007)

emitecaps said:


> Wow, nice marketing. It would be funny to see companies marketing products like that now-a-days.



They do, it's called MuscleTech


----------

